# Lionfish Category in Hargreaves 2018



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

The Hargreaves has a lionfish category this year, $1,000 available.



$500 total
$250 longest
$250 shortest



The post is here:


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f43/2018-hargreaves-rodeo-48th-905280/


If you participate in the lionfish division, you MUST attend the captain's meeting this Thursday, 6/14, at 6.








.......................


----------

